# Abandoned bungalow,west yorks



## ROYALBOB (Mar 28, 2011)

Nice liitle old bungalow, left to decay, explored with my daughter (her pics on prev post). Enjoy.




pots by ROYALBOB2011




workshop by ROYALBOB2011




drawers by ROYALBOB2011




pane by ROYALBOB2011




rustic table by ROYALBOB2011




rear view by ROYALBOB2011




sitting room by ROYALBOB2011




help by ROYALBOB2011




secret room by ROYALBOB2011




wardrobes by ROYALBOB2011




bedroom2 by ROYALBOB2011




worlds smallest kitchen by ROYALBOB2011

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royalbob1/​


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 28, 2011)

The outhouse looks like an old railway goods van.


----------



## ROYALBOB (Mar 28, 2011)

Richard Davies said:


> The outhouse looks like an old railway goods van.



I think you are right !


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2011)

Love the workshop/potting shed...my idea of heaven.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 29, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Love the workshop/potting shed...my idea of heaven.



Mine too. Rocking-chair on the porch, three dogs at my feet, jug of fermented apple juice (well, mostly apple juice) at my side. Shotgun in hand.

_"Y'all are not from round these parts, are y'all?"_


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 29, 2011)

RichardH said:


> _"Y'all are not from round these parts, are y'all?"_


LOL! Presumably in a very heavy zummerset aaaaaaccent.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 29, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> LOL! Presumably in a very heavy zummerset aaaaaaccent.



Oi c'n do 'aaat. Oi've only lived 'ere for a few months and Oi already souuund loike a lo'al.


----------



## dannyday58218195 (Jun 28, 2011)

loving these pics specially the one with help written on the mirror love the random things you can find when out exploring! where is this place id like to go myself!


----------

